# Dow Jones AIG Commodity Index



## yonnie (3 June 2007)

Hi folks,

You can trade futures on this index

This index consists of 19 physical commodities and the volatility will be more like a share market index I guess.
Haven`t researched it properly yet.

Would be good for long-term players with maximum leverage.


----------

